# windows keeps rebooting after installing new RAM



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3957 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 99 GB (23 GB Free); E: 182 GB (32 GB Free); F: 183 GB (75 GB Free);
Motherboard: Intel Corporation, DH55TC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled, and Updated
--
I currently have 2 Ram sticks of 2GB installed, got new 4GB stick when installed it boots to windows logo then restarts, I've tried the same RAM in different system it works fine so no issue with RAM even tried to reinstall windows 10 with new RAM but it doesn't even allow to reinstall windows with new RAM keeps restarting still reinstalled windows with both old 2GB sticks and tried new RAM still same issue,... I'm planning to change the motherboard as the dual channel on DH55TC board Ram slots doesn't work, system doesn't start even if I try old Ram in those 2 slots, what seems to be the issue........Please Help.


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

See:
1 - https://www.intel.pl/content/www/pl/pl/support/boards-and-kits/desktop-boards/000005869.html
2 - http://www.cmtlabs.com/2012/mbSearchResults.asp?sManuf=Intel&sMem=DDR3&sMN=DH55TC&oSubmit=Search


----------



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

Does this motherboard not support 4GB ram stick?
I've tried 2 ram 1.transcend 4GB 1333MHz and Hyper X 4GB 1866MHz both are detected in bios but Windows keeps restarting and each time gives different bsod error examples memory management, bad pool header, etc


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Did you read the documents listed above in post #2?
Both documents have no memory of 1866 MHz.


----------



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yh I got that but 1333MHz Ram is also not working


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Can you specify the exact parameters (markings) of old and new memory?
The operating frequency is only one of the required parameters of the memory module. Also, the other requirements listed above (and in the motherboard manual page 15, 37-41) must be fulfilled.
Page 15:








P.S.
For dual channel both module should be paired.


----------



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

Here's the complete details of the old installed rams which are working.

specs of new 4GB ram

Brand Transcend
Item Height 12 Millimeters
Item Width 46 Millimeters
Item Weight 14 g
Product Dimensions 14.9 x 4.6 x 1.2 cm
Item model number JM1333KLH-4G
Processor Count 1
RAM Size 4096 MB
Computer Memory Type DDR3 SDRAM
Voltage 1.5 Volts


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

Please check the memory for the following versions:
Version 0
- 1 x 4GB (new RAM) / DIMM0 / CHANNEL A -> info from CPU-Z?
Version 1
- 2 x 2GB (old RAM) / DIMM0 / CHANNEL A & DIMM0 / CHANNEL B -> info from CPU-Z?
Version 2
2 x 2GB (old RAM) / DIMM0 / CHANNEL A & DIMM0 / CHANNEL B + 1 x 4GB (new RAM) / DIMM1 / CHANNEL A -> info from CPU-Z?


----------



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

The 2GB sticks don't work on blue slots I've already tried that currently both 2GB are working only if I install it on first 2 slots (Black and Blue) and even if I remove old 2GB rams and install just 4GB it should work on the first slots but it's not working as mentioned both new rams are getting detected in bios but Windows keeps restarting I've tried both together and one at a time as well


----------



## 123Zbyniek (May 14, 2017)

1. 2GB memory modules are not paired and will not work in dual channel system.
Production dates:
Week 03 / Year 15 & Week 17 / Year 10
2. As you wrote in post # 1:
"I've tried the same RAM in different system it works fine".
Provide info with CPU-Z for new 4GB memory from this system.
Example from my desktop for dual channel:


----------



## Lohit04 (Sep 2, 2017)

I really appreciate your help however I'm unable to boot to windows with 4GB Ram how will I get the details on cpu Z??


----------

